#ubuntu-pk 2016-05-30
<Researcher-> hi
<Researcher-> good morning
<pavlushka> Hello Researcher !
<elacheche> Hey!
<Kilos> hi elacheche
<Researcher-> hi
<Researcher-> :)
<Kilos> hi Researcher-
<Researcher-> yo man
<Researcher-> whats up and how it goes
<Kilos> all ok here ty and there?
<Researcher-> same bro
<Researcher-> today i am trying to re cycle one old mac book pro
<Researcher-> :)
<Researcher-> MBP 2007
<Kilos> hehe
<Researcher-> between to be honest better then core i3
<Researcher-> :D
<Kilos> you using hackintosh
<Researcher-> nope
<Researcher-> actually i am going to hit interpid on it .
<Researcher-> :)
<Kilos> ah
<Researcher-> i know interpid only works well with such model
<Researcher-> :)
<Researcher-> but right now you will surprise to see the desktop
<Researcher-> almost all latest software i have installed including working openvpn on mac os x 10.6.8
<Researcher-> which is un believeable for people using MBP 2015
<Researcher-> :p
<Kilos> keep it up
<Researcher-> between
<Researcher-> mac claim these are un supported
<Researcher-> but i think they are still very useful
<Researcher-> i am big fan of Darwin.. actually it is one of the true OS
<Kilos> i enjoy playing with old pcs and making them work again
<Researcher-> yeah i like this hobby too
<Researcher-> wb kilos
<Researcher-> :)
<Kilos> ty
<Researcher-> Kilos : you mission is critical :)
<Researcher-> how i can help you ?
<Kilos> we need to all get together and collect all relevant information and then i can take it to the council
<Kilos> with all the facts from many people then things will be changed
<Kilos> pavel is busy for a while but he has gathered some and i have some from other guys so its just filling in the gaps then we can move forward
<Researcher-> between can you clarify with relevant information ?
<Researcher-> what kind of statics you people are gathering
<Researcher-> and do you have a strong access to counsil or you are just doing by believing in your fate
<Researcher-> ?
<Kilos> i need all the info about why locos are collapsing
<Kilos> and the causes
<Kilos> there can be no place for personall problems in a loco
<Kilos> i am on the membership board and i am looking into reviving locos with the loco councils  approval because they are all busy
<Researcher-> i can understand that
<Researcher-> between
<Kilos> elacheche is gonna help as well
<Kilos> he also just got married
<Researcher-> what is the bottom line... are you guys collecting the statics proposed reasons for  failures of loco team because i.e inactivity on IRC ... or you guys are here to find out the real cause ?
<Researcher-> i am i am still confuse .. are you here to help us .. the users or loco team leaders or your own self ?
<Kilos> inactivity on irc , not approving new members in the loco and not approving new guys to join the mailing lists etc
<Kilos> i get nothing out of it except pleasure when a group gets going again as things should be
<Kilos> i want to see locos all over working happily as teams
<Kilos> i have been spoiled in #ubuntu-za . everyone is friendly to everyone else and helps wherever they can
<Kilos> i would like to see all locos operating the same way
<Kilos> this all started because one guy applied for ubuntu membership on his own with no support or guidance from his loco
<Kilos> that is what i would like to solve
<Kilos> oh just read scroll back, i want to know the real cause of course
<Kilos> if the cause is poor admins then they need to move over and let someone else do the job
<Researcher-> respect for your efforts
<Researcher-> same happened in Pakistan too
<Researcher-> no leader no proper guidence
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> only if we all work together can we sort this out, even if we all attend a council meeting just to get the facts through
<Researcher-> i agree you
<Researcher-> participation is must ..
<Researcher-> task management and activity monitoring is must to make the improvements.
<Researcher-> so far i offered on facebook ubuntu loco teams that i will provide domain / hosting / vps even dedicated server for the ubuntu related or ubuntu oriented projects ..
<Researcher-> and i found some queries but unfortunately those were not opensource.
<Kilos> just do what you can, and invited pakistani people to join us here so we can grow the movement from here
<Kilos> i have two other membership board members helping as well, but being working people their time is limitted
<Researcher-> yes sure...
<Researcher-> I am linked with a large pakistani comunity of I.T people here..
<Researcher-> i offer free ubuntu related help via teamviewer
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> great
<Researcher-> also i recommend everyone.. to use ubuntu
<Researcher-> for me now only ubuntu is too much handy
<Kilos> see, thats the kind of spirit all ubuntu users should have
<Researcher-> even if you check ubuntulog
<Researcher-> you will see only my nick and my other nick shani here
<Researcher-> i never left this channel even it was dead
<Kilos> thanks for that
<Kilos> now encourage others to come back here
<Researcher-> no need for that ..
<Researcher-> :)
<Researcher-> yes but
<Researcher-> i wanted to create few bot here..
<Researcher-> ubuntu related bots
<Researcher-> i wanted to link a bug tracker here ..
<Researcher-> i want to add a protection bot
<Researcher-> i want to have a loco team cloaks
<Researcher-> i need few active people mission critical people who can spend time here like you and me doing
<Researcher-> and obviously membership board is here itself .. so i think this is the best
<Kilos> well, im not clued up with technical stuff but ill help where i can
<Researcher-> yes sure
<Researcher-> Kilos very basic is ubuntu-pk.org
<Researcher-> i want to make it alive
<Researcher-> how i can do that i need your guidence ..
<Kilos> thats the whole plan yes
<Researcher-> between I have lot of VPS all ubuntu based
<Kilos> do you have admin rights on the channel?
<Researcher-> i have a hobby that i test the low end boxses / low spec vps to see how new hosting companies are doing
<Kilos> ok
<Researcher-> even i ran my own hosting companies in the past
<Researcher-> lebnodes.com
<Researcher-> xsroute.com
<Researcher-> and now my upcoming projects .. ivmcloud.com
<Researcher-> but they are still not complete only mockups are uploaded
<Researcher-> also some undeveloping projects like omanbuysell.com / shopnshake.com / jobvisagulf.com / hostnet.work
<Researcher-> try to keep ITGuy alive inside me
<Researcher-> :)
<Kilos> :D
<Kilos> encourage people to get involved
<Researcher-> sure
<Researcher-> :)
#ubuntu-pk 2016-05-31
<Researcher-> hi Kilos
<Kilos> how are you today
<Researcher-> i am all fine all good
<Researcher-> sent some invitation to friends to join here.
<Researcher-> actually my most of the irc friends are not from pakistan ..
<Kilos> mine also. all over the world now
<Researcher-> most of my old friends are from romania and uk and usa
<Researcher-> i can speak some romanian thanks to friends
<Kilos> lol
<Researcher-> Kilos how life in south africa
<Researcher-> :)
<Kilos> cold, its winter here now
<Researcher-> wow great...
<Kilos> im too old to enjoy cold weather
<Researcher-> my sister done one job last year in SA on behalf of microsoft
<Kilos> 20°c and up i enjoy
<Researcher-> she dont the archiving app for the AIG group
<Researcher-> *dont = done
<Kilos> the insurance peeps
<Researcher-> yeah
<Researcher-> she is right now microsoft QA for UAE
<Kilos> help desk?
<Researcher-> QA = Application Quality Assurance
<Kilos> aha
<Researcher-> i think now day for Microsoft Dynamics
<Researcher-> i hate microsoft
<Researcher-> last time i deployed ms based server in year 2000
<Kilos> rather her than me. i dont like windows at all
<Researcher-> after then never deployed anything ms base
<Kilos> good
<Researcher-> my most of the work is on ubuntu
<Researcher-> but some time because of need to go with centos
<Kilos> i sometimes do pc repairs for friends children and that is a mission everytime
<Researcher-> i am rhce/rhct 2006
<Kilos> lol i didnt enjoy centos
<Kilos> they say they are good servers though
<Researcher-> i am mainly into intelligent networking .. and technology deployment consultant
<Researcher-> well.... they are good no doubt ..
<Researcher-> Kilos let me show you the uptime of my aws
<Researcher-> :)
<Kilos> ok
<Researcher-> <*shell> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<Researcher-> <*shell>
<Researcher-> <*shell> znc$
<Researcher-> <Dj> uptime
<Researcher-> <*shell>  10:40:06 up 666 days, 22:31,  0 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.01, 0.05
<Researcher-> <*shell> znc$
<Researcher-> <Dj> uname -a
<Researcher-> <*shell> Linux ip-172-31-5-153 3.13.0-29-generic #53-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jun 4 21:00:20 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Researcher-> :D
<Kilos> why havent you run updates
<Kilos> and upgrades
<Researcher-> actually i do the updates ..
<Kilos> lost os security fixes been done
<Researcher-> but i dont do the upgrades
<Researcher-> as i secure my server with no ssh access
<Kilos> ok
<Researcher-> yeah security fixses i always run
<Kilos> thats good uptime though
<Kilos> nearly 2 years
<Researcher-> yup
<Researcher-> :)
<Kilos> wonderful
<Kilos> well done
<Researcher-> thanks
<Researcher-> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<Researcher-> root@vpn{~}:uptime
<Researcher->  07:05:43 up 112 days, 23:47,  1 user,  load average: 0.13, 0.03, 0.01
<Researcher-> this is i use for vpn
<Researcher-> :)
<Researcher-> Kilos : one question, who controls the canonical domains like ubuntu-pk.org ?
<Kilos> hmm... canonical i think
<Kilos> sorry i took so long to answer, doing farm work outside as well
<Researcher-> no problem
<Researcher-> :)
<Researcher-> time to leave office
<Researcher-> catch you laters
<Researcher-> take care sir
<Kilos> ty you too
#ubuntu-pk 2016-06-01
<Researcher-> wb Kilos
<Researcher-> Good morning
<Researcher-> :)
<Kilos> morning Researcher-
<Researcher-> how are you bro
<Kilos> cold  and you?
<Kilos> hehe
<Researcher-> i think it would like 6 AM at your place, right ?
<Researcher-> warm here ....
<Kilos> 7.25am
<Researcher-> 45 or 47 C not F
<Researcher-> :p
<Researcher-> ohh my
<Researcher-> we have just 2 hours of difference
<Researcher-> :)
<Researcher-> here its 9 : 27
<Researcher-> A<
<Kilos> we 7°c atm
<Researcher-> AM
<Researcher-> with in 2 hours the temp difference is 43
<Kilos> lovely
<Kilos> i hate the cold
<Kilos> anything under 20°c isnt good for old bones
<Researcher-> come and visit here
<Researcher-> :D
<Researcher-> you bone marrow will get roasted
<Kilos> haha
<Researcher-> :D
<Researcher-> El Acheche Anis is from egypt ?
<Researcher-> :)
<Kilos> tunisia
<Researcher-> i never seen him alive
<Researcher-> ahh i see
<Researcher-> I have to renew some gas permits from ministry of climate
<Kilos> there are other ubuntu guys in egypt
<Researcher-> :)
<Researcher-> yeah i know some
<Researcher-> i used to be hang on all ubuntu loco teams
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> but they also slack, only a few have joined ubuntu-africa
<Researcher-> ahhh
<Researcher-> JonathanD is also from za loco team ?
<Researcher-> do you this guy, he made some irc games like wherewolf etc
<Kilos> the nick rings a bell, but i cant place him
<Kilos> i see so many nicks and groups i forget who is where
<Researcher-> ahhh
<Researcher-> actually jonathanD used to be freenode staff
<Researcher-> and ubuntu member
<Kilos> i dont think he is in za
<Researcher-> ahh ok bro
<Researcher-> brb
<Researcher-> :)
<Kilos> go well
<Researcher-> back
<Researcher-> hi pavlushka-
<Researcher-> wb barlas
<Researcher-> :)
<Researcher-> thanks for joining in here
<Researcher-> soon we will be growing
<Researcher-> :)
<Researcher-> we have people here to support the cause
<barlas> And then we will take over the world! Mwahahahahaha!
<Researcher-> lol
<Researcher-> :D
<Researcher-> INSHALLAH
<Researcher-> here we have friends from South Africa .. tunisia .. usa ... romania
<Researcher-> :)
<Researcher-> they are idleing here to show their support
<Researcher-> dont mind the time difference .. some times we all are very active here
<barlas> Meh, I am not very active on IRC either.
<barlas> Why ubuntu though?
<Researcher-> well the physolophy behind ubuntu is very unique
<Researcher-> the sponcer canonical group .. believe in no profit
<barlas> Uhhh... but they do.
<Researcher-> freely they distributed millions od linux CD's from their own expenses to make a awareness
<Researcher-> it is not like we have a problem with windows
<Researcher-> also we are one of the biggest and greatest linux community which always willing to help and support
<Researcher-> ubuntu is stable and debian variant ... and more secure then redhat .. even we donot charge for license
<Researcher-> our distributions have longer life supports .. and our OS is state of the art
<Researcher-> :)
<Researcher-> have you ever tried on ubuntu ?
<Researcher-> :)
<barlas> Yes, may flavours of it.
<barlas> *many
<barlas> How is it more secure than Red Hat?
<barlas> And there are hundreds of distributions that don't charge for license.
<barlas> Same about the "state of the art" part. :)
<barlas> Not trying to troll, just wondering your reasons of choosing ubuntu over many other good candidates :)
<Researcher-> let me answer your question ..
<barlas> :D
<Researcher-> as we are over grown up community base supported .. the bug reporting is faster then the paid OS's
<Researcher-> so we rectify them before the other paid do
<barlas> It would have been fun, if you had suddently become op, and then said "let me answer your question ..." :D
<Researcher-> hahaha
<Researcher-> no bro
<Researcher-> i dont have access here
<Researcher-> :D
<Researcher-> but may be soon .. who knows
<Researcher-> :)
<barlas> heh
<Researcher-> ehhhh
<Researcher-> :D
<Researcher-> so ..
<Researcher-> how you rate ubuntu ..
<Researcher-> ?
<barlas> I am talking about ubuntu vs windows or os x, I mean why not Fedora, or Debian, or Cent OS or Linux Mint! :)
<barlas> Oh, Ubuntu is great, no doubt about that.
<Researcher-> Fedora is total experimental and desktop base .. so it is not in the scope of stability, performance and security .
<barlas> *I am not
<barlas> For server?
<Researcher-> Debian is a strong contender
<barlas> What about centos and debian?
<barlas> A *very* strong contender
<Researcher-> centos is better but the support is not like ubuntu
<Researcher-> but Debian development activity is not like ubuntu
<Researcher-> ubuntu have a current release of version 16 :P
<barlas> It doesn't matter for servers
<Researcher-> and centos some where betweem 7 and 8
<Researcher-> so the difference is there
<Researcher-> ofcourse it matters .. the more development means more security , stability , compatiblity , more performance
<Researcher-> and servers are always having critical role
<barlas> Yeah, but if you are talking about Longterm Support, than Ubuntu is verion 14? And they skip 2-3 numbers between every LS release
<Researcher-> one server could effect a whole organization]
<barlas> There is no guarantee. Can anyone really show that centos's latest version is less secure and stable than ubuntu's latest version?
<barlas> Server version keep getting security updates.
<barlas> So, there is no difference there.
<Researcher-> the very best method to determine is ... some how we get the bug/incident reporting score
<Researcher-> the ubuntu is on the top
<Researcher-> as we are always open 24/7 for your help
<Researcher-> and for free
<barlas> bug/incident against applications or core os?
<barlas> So are other distro
<barlas> :D
<Researcher-> core os ... is at the main priority
<barlas> For all distro, specially the server focused ones!
<Researcher-> yes
<Researcher-> the ubuntu is not only bound to servers mode
<Researcher-> we have gaming flavor, fully rich desktop experience versions as well.
<barlas> Okay, take debian than, it's both server and desktop focused.
<barlas> It has all that.
<Researcher-> well ...
<Researcher-> as i said earlier .. Debian is a strong contender ..
<Researcher-> but again from activity .. Debian is very slow inprogress
<Researcher-> if you file a bug it take weeks to get a reply
<barlas> Hmm...
<barlas> Archlinux then? :P
<barlas> They are very active,
<Researcher-> Archlinux is fine ..
<Researcher-> :)
<Researcher-> brb bro .. i dont like to leave in the middle ,but boss is calling
<Researcher-> please join us here daily, you are always welcome
<barlas> Sure, no problem.
<barlas> I am not leaving :P
<Researcher-> cool
<barlas> I am waiting for you to return!
<Researcher-> you will find Kilos here
<Researcher-> :)
<Researcher-> he is from SA
<Researcher-> and nice friend of mine
<Researcher-> ok bro
<Researcher-> brb
<barlas> okay
<pavlushka-> hi Researcher-
<Researcher-> hi pavlusha-
<Researcher-> i am back barlas
<Researcher-> :)
<pavlushka-> learned a lot from your discussion with barlas, :)
<barlas> pavlushka-: About me or linux? :)
<barlas> Welcome back Researcher-
<pavlushka-> lol, barlas, about ubuntu, :p
<pavlushka-> I just loved ubuntu for its user experience, not a server guy, but got some idea today.
<Researcher-> back
<Researcher-> :)
<Researcher-> office will get off in 30 minutes
<Researcher-> :p
<Researcher-> let me call my wifeeee
<elacheche> Hey Researcher- :)
<Researcher-> hi elacheche
<Researcher-> sup
<elacheche> Good, u?
<elacheche> Woow! I see too many names here :) That's a good thing :D a month or 2 ago I was alone with 2 persons :)
<Researcher-> :)
<Researcher-> well i am here since the day one
<Researcher-> I hanged here for more then 11 years
<Researcher-> yes i invited some friendsd
<Researcher-> had a long convo with kilos
<Researcher-> and decided to start on the project
<Researcher-> I am totally again the loco team pk leader
<elacheche> Awesome Researcher- :) :)
<Researcher-> elacheche i am in muscat oman
<Researcher-> you from tunisia ?
<elacheche> yep Researcher- :)
<Researcher-> great
<Researcher-> el acheche nice to meet you.
<elacheche> nice to meet you too Researcher- :)
<Researcher-> same here
<Researcher-> :)
<Researcher-> el achche my name is Saeed
<Researcher-> your ?
<elacheche> Anis :)
<Researcher-> nice to meet you Anis
<Researcher-> well time to leave office
<Researcher-> will catch you from home
<Researcher-> elacheache congrad for your marriage
<elacheche> Take care Researcher- :)
<Researcher-> try to join us earlier
<Researcher-> barlas also from pakistan
<Researcher-> barlas : take care catch you tomorrow here.. we are going to plan great new changes here
<barlas> Have fun!
<elacheche> o/ barlas :)
<barlas> o/ elacheche
<barlas> What's up?
<elacheche> good you barlas
<elacheche> ?
<Kilos> hi guys
<elacheche> hey Kilos :)
<Kilos> imagine meeting you here
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi barlas
<Kilos> i have had  a bad connection day and lots of outside work
<elacheche> :D
<Kilos> hi Ubuntix
<Kilos> wb pavlushka
<pavlushka> Thanks!
#ubuntu-pk 2016-06-02
<Researcher-> Good morning
<Researcher-> :)
<Researcher-> hi barlas
<Researcher-> hi kilos
<Researcher-> :)
<Researcher-> hi elacheche
<Kilos> hi Researcher-
<Kilos> i will be away most of the day working in lands
<Kilos> i left you a message in -bd i think
<Researcher-> :)
<Researcher-> yeah saw that Kilos
<Researcher-> its all right
<Kilos> cool
<Researcher-> :)
<Researcher-> take your time
<Kilos> you have a good day in the meantime
<Researcher-> thanks bro
<Kilos> chat to pavlushkla whe you see him about what needs sorting there
<Researcher-> yeah sure
<Researcher-> yesterday he joined but i were not able to catch him
<Researcher-> today ill try to speak with him
<Researcher-> :)
<Researcher-> regards
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> then we can work something out
<barlas> Morning
<Kilos> hi barlas
<barlas> Hi Kilos
<barlas> What's up?
<Kilos> all good here and there
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> just busy outside mostly today
<barlas> What do you do? If you don't mind me asking
<Kilos> farm on a small holding
<barlas> Ahan, that's nice
<Kilos> and when im at the pc i do promotion work for ubuntu
<Kilos> and you barlas ?
<barlas> Software Engineer. Prefer to stay indoors and away from things that require me move around.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> sometimes one hasnt a choice
<barlas> Ofcourse.
<elacheche> hey there
<barlas> elacheche: Your name reminds me of 'cardamoms'. We call them elaichi :P
<elacheche> barlas: I gogled that, but I don't recognize the herb :/ x)
<barlas> elacheche: It's very common here
<pavlushka> Hello everyone!
<barlas> Hi pavlushka
<barlas> Researcher-: What's new today?
<pavlushka> How are you barlas !
<barlas> I am fine, what about you pavlushka?
<pavlushka> barlas: Facing Problems installing Joomla in localhost, its what about me now, :p
<barlas> Ah
<barlas> What are you going to do with Joomla/
<pavlushka> setting up a test site
<pavlushka> I have done it ok a long time ago with ver 1.5 but now I am having problem with ver 3.03
<barlas> Why Joomla? :P
<barlas> I haven't used joomla in a really long time, but I found it to be overkill for most sites
<pavlushka> barlas: please rephrase " overkill for most sites"
<barlas> It's very huge and bloated.
<barlas> Ofcourse, now that I think about it, that may have to do with the kind of sites I was building :)
<pavlushka> barlas: yes I found joomla a little stuffy than needed, but just making sure to get a hand on it
<elacheche> barlas: my name is a very common name in pakestain?! :D :o
<elacheche> they pavlushka :)
<pavlushka> Hello elacheche , its been a long time since we have talked, How was the Honeymoon? (You dont need to answer that if you dont want to, :p)
<elacheche> pavlushka: It wasn't a real honeymoon, we had no much spare time to, just a short vacation, and I hope that I can have a honeymoon after Ramadhan
<pavlushka> elacheche: Goodluck with that.
<barlas> elacheche: No, it's just similar to a name of a herb that is very commonly used here.
 * pavlushka wow
<barlas> elacheche: Got married? :O
<barlas> Congratulations
<pavlushka> aaaaaa...m, I forgot elacheche , Congratulations.
<elacheche> Thx barlas & pavlushka, saw this → https://plus.google.com/104209171859740165866/posts/61AULG4S1NH ? :D
<barlas> If I can't play video, what does it say?
<elacheche> barlas: It just says "Congrats"  :)
<barlas> To you? :O
<elacheche> Bot me and my wife (she's a ubuntu member as well) :)
<elacheche> We even used Ubuntu pins during our weding :D x)
<barlas> That's nice
<barlas> Do you guys met online? If not , was she already an ubuntu member?
<elacheche> barlas: No, not online, we met on our LoCo → ubuntu-tn :)
<barlas> What is tn for?
<Kilos> tunisia
 * elacheche greetings you from Tunisia :D
#ubuntu-pk 2016-06-05
<Researcher-> Good morning
<Researcher-> :)
#ubuntu-pk 2017-05-31
<Kilos> , has the new team been chosen already
#ubuntu-pk 2017-06-02
<barlas> Hi Kilos
<barlas> What new team?
<barlas> What did I miss?
